# Saturday evenings report....... to come



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well nothing else to do, so gonna see if I can get the family out in some salty air. M6 boys need it for their health. The Black Pearl is down for a little while longer, so time to go back in time when I chased land locked fish all night. Wish us luck. Plan to hit GB side of 3 mile first, and go from there. Probably end up on the 3MB kids n wife can sleep and I can chase lights. If you see a big fella in a big white ford, say hello!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Monster Croaker caught by the wife. Oldest caught a few good white trout. Youngest caught an 11 1/2" mangrove. And I caught my first fish on the pompano Joe reworked 306. Great night. Bout to wrap it up as the bite has slowed. Thankyou Lord for this time with family, and allowing us to take some bounty from your sea!

Pictures will follow


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nicely done Jason! :thumbup:


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I think the monster croaker was a small red fish I can see the spot near the tail. Croaker's don't really have a spot. I might be wrong


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Coin_Guy said:


> I think the monster croaker was a small red fish I can see the spot near the tail. Croaker's don't really have a spot. I might be wrong


 
That's a shadow, Warden....:thumbdown:.....He knows the difference. Better luck next time...... Same family though.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good clean fun family experience. Nicely done for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pictures arent the best, but I can assure you without a resonable doubt the croaker, 16" of him was a croaker. They are all drums though. Even these white trout are talking up a storm. I am still catching em. Its 2:45. I keep saying 5 minutes without a keeper and we are leaving.. well heres another bite. Gotta go


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Live Action...YeYeYeYeYeYe!!!

Leave some fer everyone else would ya.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nahh they can wait.. lol well it was a good run sloww steady pull minor head shake. Yea I shure thought it was Mr. RED.. DANGIT


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Atleast your out there and not sittin in your recliner like me. Catchem up!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> Atleast your out there and not sittin in your recliner like me. Catchem up!


+1 .although I am watching football highlights and matchups for tomorrow(with a cold brew in hand). On top of that I think I may get Lucky tonight:blink: TMI


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to late to get lucky!!!!!! Lol. Now is time to get desperate! 

5 minutes after the little blacktip, was a ray.... that was my Q to call it. So 30 ish white trout. Dozen croaker including one monster, 4 Mangrove 2 of which were keepers, 2 rock or toad fish? 1 lizard fish in the net, dozen grass porgy, too many pinfish and 2 whiting. 3 mullet were donated by a friendly gentleman who caught em as we were unloading.

Awesome night, windy around 11. After 1the winds were gone. My prayers of taking some bounty from the sea were answered tonight. Amen!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Like you have said "Family is what matters" Glad to see you not only got some family time but you also caught some fish! Did one of those boys take a bite out of that tippers dorsal? UGLY


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, looked that way


----------

